# Win a FREE copy of Custom Launcher Icon app from AndroidSPIN



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

We just launched our contest to give a way 2- licence keys for the the Custom Launcher Icon application in the market. Come name our android character to enter. The finally winner will recieve something extra special. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN.com


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

great app. i love it.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay I won a copy!!! It really is a great app!


----------

